# How to use REW with JRiver Media Centre?



## MikeThin (Apr 26, 2011)

*How to use REW with JRiver Media Centre P.Eq?*

Hi All,

Help needed!

In normal circumstances, one clicks ‘Measure’, and the microphone is activated and a sweep tone is produced by REW by the PC, via cable to the AMP, then to the speakers, then to the microphone and back to REW.

However, in normal music listening, I use JRiver Media Centre software to play FLAC’s. JR MC has a very high quality 64bit software DSP, which includes parametric equaliser. I plan to adjust this to correct my room response as much as possible.

Therefore, to view/confirm/tweak any improvements adjusting the JR MC parametric equaliser might make, I really need JR MC to play back the measurement sweep tones and have REW analyse them.

Is this possible?

I note a few problems:

The REW Signal Generator cannot save a ‘Measurement Sweep’ to wave file – why not?
Even if I had a wav file of the Measurement Sweep, when I click ‘Measure’, REW wants to play its own sweep 
If I mute the REW output and get JR MC to play the sweep (somehow), will REW work/understand the externally produced sweep file? Does the REW microphone measurement have/need an exact timing relationship with the measurement signal? IE If I just hit ‘play’ in JR MC and ‘measure’ in REW at approximately the same time, is that good enough for REW to make normal/accurate measurements? (Eg. For a waterfall graph)

Any suggestions?


Regards,

Mike


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: How to use REW with JRiver Media Centre P.Eq?*

Won't REW set a correction table and then you use Jriver's DSP to apply it?
Or can you use Total Recorder to rip the sweep sound to a wav?
Good questions you've got there, as I have been playing with Jrivers DSP as well. You might PM Mojave he is also big on the Jriver forums.
Link to Jriver discussion on REW

The more of us that speak out at their forums the more likely they will listen. 
So please follow that link and tell them you love the software and will buy if they let us plug REW in.
I can't believe they are so close but have not made that one step more unless they are holding back.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW does not analyse externally recorded sweep signals. Easiest would be to use the Pink PN test signal (which you can save) and the REW RTA and view the response that way. There is info about using the RTA in this thread, for Pink PN set the window to Rectangular, averaging can be minimal or none.


----------



## MikeThin (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the response, guys.

Funny that there is a similar thread over at the MC forum requesting the same thing, started by mojave in 2009!

But Pink PN and the RTA gets me at least part of the way there...

Hopefully one day REW can present its audio out as a device for consumption by downstream systems such as JR MC. Pretty please 

Mike


----------

